
Tell HN: Why conferences suck (I'm on Disrupt Berlin right now) - allgreen
They hide all speakers in the speakers&#x27; lounge and anybody else who is high-profile as well.<p>All conferences have this feature, a so-called speakers lounge creating a 2-class conference, but it doesn&#x27;t make it better.<p>People buy a 1K ticket and all the bit higher profile folks are <i>never</i> anywhere, just not visible. Because they stay nicely together in their lofty lounge, all the time. Btw, most do not leave immediately after their gig (this is what people assume).<p>On top, the speakers are barely high-profile on this conference, just one or two. Moreover, they have to perform multiple times. Seems TechCrunch couldn&#x27;t get enough and high-end speakers.<p>Wasted money.
======
Lorenz-Kraft
Probably your decision to support these events. As far as I can tell the CCC
Congresses are mostly high class with speakers running around all over the
place.

